# Fav. TV show



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 20, 2006)

Wildfire, Extreme Makeover Homeedition, and House, and Greys Anatomy, and American Idol (TVs a big thing here!)


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2006)

CSI (the original)
Myth Busters
Dirty Jobs
Iron Chef (Japanese version)
Family Guy
Simpsons
and lots of anime! I'm currently watching Witch Hunter Robin.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 20, 2006)

The Office

24

Amazing Race


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2006)

Deal or no deal

this morning

extras

The Katherine Tate show

seconds from disaster (I love the drama!)

Coronation Street 

Pet rescue:bunnydance:

Horse tails

(I really don't watch TV alot...honest!:wink


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 20, 2006)

My Name is Earl

Grounded for Life (its in re-runs now, but its still pretty funny)


----------



## Lissa (Feb 20, 2006)

Family Guy

The War At Home

House

CSI (not Miami)

Cold Case

Entertainment Tonight (I'm a celebrity junkie!)

The Simpsons


----------



## thor (Feb 20, 2006)

SG-1, Family Guy, Touch of Frost, Dead Like Me (doesn't anyone watch SHOW)? and...Trailer Park Boys (Randys' gut is hilarious!!)


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

The West Wing...so what if its a liberal show and I'm not liberal! I sure am gonna miss it...

Chicago Hope - how could I have missed this show when it was on?

Without A Trace

Survivor


----------



## Linz_1987 (Feb 20, 2006)

Little Britian

The Katherine Tate Show

Coroniation Street

Simspons

Pet rescue (rocks!)

I mostly watch the Animal Planet : Breed all about it, Animal cops detroit

Two Pints of lager and a packet of crisps! 

And I watched Chicken Run the other night on UKTV Gold!

My mum usually hogs the tv controls, but when she goes out I watch a hell of alot! lol


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 21, 2006)

Gilmore Girls, House M.d, Law & Order SVU, Dr. Phil...

I also like alot of the court shows.. Judge Judy and People's Court. 

and I love love LOVE animal planet. We don't have it at home, but Stefan's parents do so when we visit (weeks at a time, sometimes) that's the only channel I watch there! Haha.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 21, 2006)

The X-Files

American Idol

The X-Files

Seinfeld

The X-Files

Frasier

The X-Files

The X-Files

and finally...

The X-Files

Can you tell I like The X-Files? LOL And for some reason I just can't seem to get into new shows...I spend more time either on the 'net or with my animals than I do watching tv (but I do love to rent a good movie or two). In the summertime...forget it...rarely watch tv at all...too busy playing outdoors...


----------



## hummer (Feb 21, 2006)

Amazing Race (yea! its starts again next Tuesday)

CSI, Las Vegas and New York - NOT MIAMI

Standed with Cash Peters (travel network)

NCIS

Charmed

Ghost Whisperer

Desperate Housewives

Crossing Jorden

and all the CBS Soaps-Young and the Restless. As The World Turns and Guiding Light and some of Bold and the Beautiful

Antiques Roadshow

I am sure that there are more but these are the ones I try not to miss. If something overlaps another show, I tape it. Yeah, I know, I probably watch too much tv but most of the time I am not just sitting there, I could be cleaning or doing the dishes and watching tv at the same time.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

*hummer wrote: *


> Amazing Race (yea! its starts again next Tuesday)





> Young and the Restless


 

:highfive:

I forgot to mention Oprah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Feb 21, 2006)

Is it weird to like Emeril Live? :embarrassed:


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 21, 2006)

Family Guy

The Simpsons

The War At Home

House

American Idol

Friends

That 70s Show

Seinfeld

Court TV

Rifleman

Bonanza

Fox 11 Morning News with Jillian Barbarrie



If I could I would watch TV all day. Unfortunately, there's this horrible thing in life called work.


----------



## ruka (Feb 22, 2006)

Family Guy, The Simpsons, Futurama, The Aqua Teens, Drawn Together, Oprah, Seinfeld, Everybody Loves Raymond, My Name is Earl, Friends, almost everything on Animal Planet, Discovery, Discovery Health.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 22, 2006)

we stopped watching TV when we started watching the bunny forum, so nothing for the past year... but before that, lessee... 

The West Wing (being a Canuck not withstanding)

ER

whoever said Dead Like Me, :thumbup

the first few years of 24 were good... 

Monk

Judging Amy

I think I'd like Without a Trace (if I had time to watch it)

Smallville

Amazing Race was pretty good

Biography

all the celeb/magazine shows (although that's work)

guilty pleasure, American Idol :baghead

fav old shows, Chicago Hope, Hill Street Blues, St. Elsewhere

used to like L&O, but talk about burn out!


----------



## thor (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh! Right on, Pipp!:colors:I loooove Dead Like Me!!!!:bunnydance: I forgot to mention American Chopper! I loved last nights' episode with the fantasy bike-super cool. It almost inspires me to learn how to ride...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 22, 2006)

CSI 

Cold Case

Lost

House

Sue Thomas FBI

Bones

ER

I also like the Forensic documentaries and Animal Planet 

Jan


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 22, 2006)

ABOSLUTE BEST SHOW EVER IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND IS 

PRISON BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i also like cold case and animal cops. 

I noticed a lot of people say they like CSI but not Miami - why?


----------



## iamawesum69420 (Feb 22, 2006)

Although I don't get to watch tv much anymore since I don't have cable in my apt I still have a few favs and the ultimate fav I have on DVD.

Roseanne
Queer Eye for the Straight Guy
South Park
Animal Rescue
Emeril
Good Eats
Grounded for Life
3rd Rock from the Sun
Tom Goes to the Mayor
Aquateen 
Family Guy
American Dad
Law & Order


Ok I think that's it.


----------



## thor (Feb 22, 2006)

I've seen CSI Miami, and while I'm not a fan of these programs, I prefer "Miami" to the others...I like Horatio. It's taken some time to like him though.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 22, 2006)

*thor wrote: *


> I've seen CSI Miami, and while I'm not a fan of these programs, I prefer "Miami" to the others...I like Horatio. It's taken some time to like him though.


really it appears as though everyone is saying they like CSI but not the Miami version. What is different about the Miami version that ppl dislike?


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Feb 22, 2006)

Family Guy

That 70s Show

Everybody Loves Raymond

The Simpsons

X-Files

~Josh


----------



## hummer (Feb 22, 2006)

I am one of those that do not like CSI Miami and it is because of the character Horatio Cane, here are a few of the reasons-

he always has on those sunglasses, even inside!:banghead
can he NOT stand with his hands on his hips? :huh
what exactly does he do on the show?:dunno

I like NY and LV cause Taylor and Grissom, to me anyway, seem more involved of the crimes. The other characters on the show are ok but Cane is too much for me to watch it.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Feb 22, 2006)

*hummer wrote: *


> I am one of those that do not like CSI Miami and it is because of the character Horatio Cane, here are a few of the reasons-
> 
> he always has on those sunglasses, even inside!:banghead
> can he NOT stand with his hands on his hips? :huh
> ...


ooooooooooh, i see now!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 25, 2006)

I guess I forgot some... CSI, Animal Cops; Houston and NY, According to Jim, Reba, Deal or No Deal, Law and Order; SVU, and regular but not CI!!, pet rescue, miracle pets, horse tails, saddle club, and a new show I have never seen on but this morning called Horse Power... Friends, Dancing with the stars, Project Runway, Project Jay, Top Chef, and a few others



Wondering where So You Think You Can Dance went to? It went off lastyear and just disappered!! It sucks because that was my favorite show ever!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 26, 2006)

Lost is the best!

The O.C.

Deal or No Deal

Reba

Ghost Whisperer

Bones

Medium

Wife Swap and Trading Spouses

Dog the Bounty Hunter

Dog Whisperer

American Idol

Survivor

Boston Legal

Animal Cops

Pet Star 

Sometimes...Thats So Raven

Green Acres

I Dream of Jeanie

I love Lucy

Mister Ed

I was also watching Reunion but then they stopped showing it here...anybody else have that problem?...we didnt even find out who the murderer was!:banghead

Wheel of Fortune

Lingo 

and theres always Rabbits Only!

but i usuallyonly watch tv while im doing homework, which we get tons of...if im notdoing homeworkmost of the time i dontlike sitting around watching a lot of tv..iusually miss a lot of those shows


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2006)

just a few favs of mine are...

csi

law and order

mid summer murders

prision break

king of queens

ghost whisperer

home &away(aussie show)

neighbours(aussie show)

lost

without a trace

supernatural



cheryl


----------



## coolbunnybun (Feb 27, 2006)

lol !!!!! Sometimes That so raven!

X FILES 
xfiles

xfiles!!!! i watch x files with chester and thats when she gets her evening cuddle.


My Wife And Kids (but i rarely watch it now)
Everybody Loves Raymond
Full House
Roseanne
All Grown Up (a little i watch)
hmm.. what else do i like that my fav?
Ahhhh.................. Murder She wrote i watch sometimes and amazing race.

lol i am only 13 and i love these shows!


----------



## coolbunnybun (Mar 12, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Too funny how our tastes match...the onlything I don't watch much of is the anime...but everything else is whatwe watch, too. Our daughter really loves watching Good Eatson Food Network (with Alton Brown). 

I agree with your CSI...the newer shows just aren't the same.I've seen just about every episode now, thanks to Spike's marathons andtwo episodes every weeknight thing. But when the originalisn't on, I'll settle for NY or Miami. 

I love Dirty Jobs, watching Mike reacting to what he's being asked todo is hilarious! Some of the jobs I have a hard time watching(like the sexing chickens episode...changed it for that part!!), butfor the most part, it's pretty dang interesting, isn't it?

As for other shows, we've gotten into John Doe (on Sci Fi Fridaynights, I believe). We're also BIG Stargate SG1watchers. We like Stargate Atlantis, but it's just not thesame as SG1.

What else...one of my all-time favs is Rosanne (but not the lastseason, where they're wealthy). I think I've literally seenEVERY episode of that one!

I enjoy the occassional reality show, but have found them to be quiteun-realistic as of late (isn't it called REALITY TV for areason?!). 

That's about it. If I think of anything else, I'll post it.

Edit: Haha...I just thought of more:

Law and Order (though I love Criminal Intent the most, I like the others, too)
Criminal Minds
Dead Zone
Dead Like Me (though I don't think it's on the air anymore)


naturestee wrote: *


> CSI (the original)
> Myth Busters
> Dirty Jobs
> Iron Chef (Japanese version)
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Oh, yes...My Name is Earl...GREAT show!!

bunnydude wrote: *


> My Name is Earl
> 
> Grounded for Life (its in re-runs now, but its still pretty funny)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2006)

*NO!! We love it, too!Especially my six year old daughter...she LOVES Emeril!! He'sAWESOME!! (His taste for food is MUCH spicier than I canhandle, but his recipes are amazing!!)

stanleysmommy wrote: *


> Is it weird to like Emeril Live? :embarrassed:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Oh, yes...Aqua Teen HungerForce...GREAT...hilarious!! Worth staying up until midnightfor!!  We like Robot Chicken, too.

ruka wrote: *


> Family Guy, The Simpsons,Futurama, *The Aqua Teens*, Drawn Together, Oprah, Seinfeld,Everybody Loves Raymond, My Name is Earl, Friends, almost everything onAnimal Planet, Discovery, Discovery Health.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2006)

*Could be a few things...

For one, I don't like how they do it so technicolor-ish. Fortwo, I don't like their choice for lead actor, Horacio Caine...he justdoesn't quite fit the part, and just doesn't show much emotionalrange. It's not that I don't like the guy himself,just that it's not quite the right role for him. I wind upwatching it anyway, but generally prefer the original show.William Peterson is such an amazing actor, and really seems like such anice guy. The other shows divert so much from the original intheir cast, it's hard to like them as much. Know what I mean?

ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> ABOSLUTE BEST SHOW EVER IN THE HISTORY OF MANKIND IS
> 
> PRISON BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 13, 2006)

Starting Over
Oprah
Two and a Half Men
Scrubs
Still Standing
Will and Grace
Joey



Megan


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 13, 2006)

There is this new show on called Conviction thatis made by the same guy who made Law and Order... But I watched thefist episode and it seems very boring!!! I was mad because I expectedit to be awesome!!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 13, 2006)

My Favorites:

American Idol

Deal or No Deal

Mad Money with Jim Cramer

Anytime Penguins Hockey is on.

Anytime Pirates Baseball is on.

Nascar Races.

The one program I just don't get is that Flavor Of Love on MTV or VH1or whatever channel it's on. Please explain to me how any of thosesmokin' hot babes are actually atractted to that skank.:whatever


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 14, 2006)

*Ya know, I don't quite get the show,either...that is, except to say that in watching one episode of it, andseeing these "ladie's" attitudes...it was a little more clear to me whythey would choose to be on the show.

No offense to anyone that likes it...

mambo101 wrote: *


> The one program I justdon't get is that Flavor Of Love on MTV or VH1 or whatever channel it'son. Please explain to me how any of those smokin' hot babes areactually atractted to that skank.:whatever


----------



## proxima centauri (Mar 14, 2006)

Current shows:

The Sopranos
Battlestar Galactica

Guilty pleasures:
The Apprentice
America's Next Top Model (mostly my wife, but hey... good looking women...)
Deal or No Deal (NO DEAL! NO DEAL!)


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2006)

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> Current shows:
> Deal or No Deal (NO DEAL! NO DEAL!)


I'm the one screaming "Take the deal you idiot!"


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 14, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> *proxima centauri wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Current shows:
> ...


I do that 2. Yesterday night I was like you idiot, Take thedeal!! But then of course he takes the deal and would have won MOREmoney!!!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Mar 14, 2006)

I started out looking at this thread, thinkingto myself "hmm, i can only think of 2 or 3 shows that i like" but as iwent through it, you all reminded me of more. its funny how thathappens:

will and grace (ultimate favorite! but i dont watch the new ones, i watch the 4 seasons I have on DVD)
my wife and kids (i didnt know they were reruns)
Law and Order (SVU and CI...i watch regular too, but prefer the other two)
queer eye for the straight guy (when i can)
discovery health channel (pretty much any show)
true life
full house

mostly im a movie nut, but theres a lot of things i'll watch onTVjust cuzI can . and keep in mind that thesedont include the shows that i like to watch with the kids i babysit for(thomas the tank engine, dora the explorer, barney [i know all thesongs...that dino knows what he's talking about], the disneyprincesses...)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

The only show I watch regularlyis 24. So many people aredieing in that show now. :bawl

Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> The only show I watch regularly is24. So many people are dieing inthat show now. :bawl
> 
> Rainbows! :wiggle


I love that show!!

Poor Edgar, Tony, Lynne, and anonymous CTU agents!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 14, 2006)

*Forgot some! 
*
Oz

Nip/Tuck

Six Feet Under

Due South

Queer Eye For the Straight Guy

Davinci's Inquest (Canadian)

Old shows: 100 Center Street, 21 Jump Street, Nichols



*Pipp wrote: *


> we stopped watching TV when we started watching the bunny forum,so nothing for the past year... but before that, lessee...
> 
> The West Wing (being a Canuck not withstanding)
> ER
> ...


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 14, 2006)

Another show I enjoy is Wife Swap. Sometimes it's a bit over the top, but I love how the families are such polar opposites.

BTW... I just saw Deal or No Deal for the first time last night. I wasactually screaming at the TV telling this guy to take the Deal! I thinkhe was the mayor from some town in Georgia. He made off with somewherenear $200,000!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 14, 2006)

On Deal or No Deal last night he took home adeal of $189,000 (I believe) when sadly his cage held the $500,000. Butthe bank was not offering very much no matter how high he kept goingso... And he took financal advice from a little tiny kid. Yes, he was amayor for a town in Georgia, but they say is mejor.


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought that was pretty funny!
*
bunnylover78642 wrote: *


> And he took financal advice from a little tiny kid.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bones

House

South Park

Simsons (sp?)

King of the Hill

Dressage Un. Limited

Extreme Cowboy Race

Cowboy U



Ellie


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 15, 2006)

*Ooh!! 21 Jump Street!Good one!! Did you know the guy that played Doug Penhall(Peter DeLuise) is now the main director/writer, etc. for Stargate SG1and Stargate Atlantis? 

Pipp wrote: *


> *Forgot some!
> *
> Oz
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowballbunnie (Mar 15, 2006)

KIng of the Hill

Sanford &amp; Son

Good Eats

Oregon Field Guide

Amazing Race

Any sit com's from the 70's



DYNOMITE !!!(JJ Walker)


----------



## Rory (Mar 25, 2006)

My BF is a HUGE 24 fan, but we get itterribly delayed here so once again, always in the look-out forspoilers. We're on the 3rd episode of the 5th season here, how patheticis that. 

I ama *HUGE Gilmore Girls fan. *It is myfavorite show by far now. I don't really watch much tv. Other shows Ilike would be:

American Idol

The Simpsons

Intervention (on A&amp;E)

Anything good I can catch on the Discovery Networks (including Animal Planet)

Drawn Together (on MTV)

America's Next Top Model

-----------------------------------

OLD TV SHOWS

Friends

Beavis &amp; Butthead

That's all I can think off right now.


----------



## thor (Mar 26, 2006)

Is there anyone out there that likes "Dead LikeMe"?? I'm feeling a bit isolated. Also, I'm notsure american tv is showing this program. Is this being carried by anyother station other than SHOW?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> *Ooh!! 21 Jump Street! Goodone!! Did you know the guy that played Doug Penhall (PeterDeLuise) is now the main director/writer, etc. for Stargate SG1 andStargate Atlantis? *



Peter's one of my favourite people! He's a wonderfully niceguy. (I'm in Vancouver, he lives here).

And Thor,what a drag they canceled Dead LikeMe. It was an awesome show.They filmed that here, too. Not sure I would have known aboutit otherwise. (Even though it got a lot of press--I think -- when theywere filming, or about to goto camera and theSpace Shuttle disintegrated. Andof course the storyline in the show is that the lead character died inthe pilot after being hit by the toilet seat falling to earth from theMIR Space Station.


sas , pipp :bunnydance:and the gang :brownbunny:toastingbuns:bunny24


----------



## cheryl (Mar 27, 2006)

omg,21 jump street,now that is an old show,im sure it began around 1987,

i was so addicted to that program,i can still remember the people in it....



Johnny Dep.....he played officer Tom Hanson



Peter Deluise...officer Doug



Holly Robinson...she played officer Judy..someone



Richard Grieco...he was justcute lol



ohhhh the memories,just so sweet



cheryl


----------



## thor (Apr 7, 2006)

OK here's one, although I can't say it'sreally a TV show...TVO is re-running "Life isn't all ha ha heehee". I watched part 2 last night...very shocking!Does anyone else out there watch british drama/mysteries? Ienjoy "Midsomer Murders", "Dalziel and Pascoe", "Forsythe Saga", and(tee hee) "Corination Street". It is difficult for me tounderstand the accent in the last program.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 7, 2006)

ohhh i just love midsomer murders,i just love murder mysteries like that,we get a few british mysteries over here in australia.



cheryl


----------



## thor (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's one more I just remembered. I love "Miss Marple" mysteries..even the newer Miss M's are soooo good!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 7, 2006)

EXTREME MAKEOVER AFTER THE STORM!! Makes me cry and cry and cry!!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 7, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote: *


> EXTREME MAKEOVER AFTER THE STORM!! Makes me cry and cry and cry!!


OMG. Me too! I'm not really an emotional person, but this show lately has made me bawl. 

Perhaps its the pregnancy hormones. onder:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *bunnylover78642 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > EXTREME MAKEOVER AFTER THE STORM!! Makes me cry and cry andcry!!
> ...


Nope, its just really sad. I dont like ever cry. Well, I criedwhen my rabbits died but other than that I NEVER cry! And Im notpregnant. Its just SO sad how these people lost everything in seconds!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 7, 2006)

Invader Zim...I'm hooked on it..(infact,I'm waiting for my vol.1 DVD to get here..)


----------



## daisy052104 (May 14, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> The Office
> 
> 24
> 
> Amazing Race


So any guesses what will happen next season with Pam and Jim???


----------



## BunnyLover (May 15, 2006)

I guess I'm in the minority, I enjoy CSI: Miami.I also like: 24(_*The*_#1 show), NCIS,Without A Trace, and Numb3rs.

Lissa


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 15, 2006)

24 and prison break come on tonight ..yay!!

then tomorrow is boston legal 

wed. is Bones and Lost

thursday is the oc


----------



## Anneliese (May 16, 2006)

umm lets see.. onder:

big brother
survivor
the oc
home and away
lost

they're about all i watch. 

-anneliese


----------



## daisy052104 (May 16, 2006)

My all time favorite is still FRIENDS. (I haveall the seasons on DVD, they were easy gifts to give me.) Myfavs that are on now are:

CSI, The office, My name is Earl, 30 min meals, Great Eats, AnimalPrecinct, The Little Zoo that could, Family Guy, Grey's anatomy, andDesperate Housewives

Holly likes to watch sports with my husband. So far we have found that she likes football and Nascar races.


----------



## NZminilops (May 16, 2006)

Family Guy, Aqua Teen Hunger Force, Desperate Housewives, Top Gear, Little Britain.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 16, 2006)

Just saw the Amazing Race.The teams had to fly from Australia to Bangkok Thailand.Interesting to see, because my son is there(Malaysia/Thailand)rightnow. He says it very inexpensive for lodgings andfood. $3.00 a nightfor a bungalow.Imagine him eating fried grasshoppers.:shock: But he likesthe beaches and snorkeling in the sea.

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (May 16, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> Invader Zim...I'm hooked on it..(infact,I'm waiting for myvol.1 DVD to get here..)


YES!!!:bunnydance:

I have all three volumes. Must obey the taco man!


----------



## Greta (May 16, 2006)

I like...

Myth Busters

X-Files

CSI 

Andy Griffith Show


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)

Will and Grace

Will and Grace

Will and Grace

Will and Grace

and... let's see...

Will and Grace.

Yes, I'm a HUGE Will and Grace fanatic. *Bawls cause it's now over*

I also love:

ER

King of the Hill

Spongebob Squarepants (Don't laugh!)

House

Deal or No Deal

Everybody Loves Raymond

The X-Files


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 22, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I'm a huge NASCAR fan. #8 all the way!:bunnydance:


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 22, 2006)

> YES!!!:bunnydance:
> 
> I have all three volumes. Must obey the taco man!



Lucky you!! lol I'm thinkin about ordering the second season soon!


----------



## daisy052104 (May 23, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Forgot to mention that I'm a huge NASCAR fan. #8 all theway!:bunnydance:


My hubby and I also like NASCAR. He's a huge#29 fan. There is what i call a small shrine ot Harvick, but i know itcould be a lot worse. There are these wall stickers that you canpurchase at www.fathead.com and youcan get some that replicate some driver's cars and there are even somethat are like cut out posters of drivers. Right now that's a littleoverboard for fan craziness. I myself like JR as well.


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

The O.C , LOST , House, All saints, homeand away, MTV, KISS,unfabulously fabulous, Black adder, Cra-z fame,South park, Big brother.and WAY more that i just cant think of! I knowi watch alot, and i have |NEVER missed and episode of ANY of theseprograms!

Love

Diamondxxx:bunnydance::colors::elephant:


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

Oh and i also love ER


King of the Hill
Spongebob Squarepants (Don't laugh!)

House

Deal or No Deal

Everybody Loves Raymond

The X-Files

Love diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

Thnx my boy harper!!



Love

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## diamond (May 23, 2006)

oh and FRIENDS ......when will i stop posting stuff here?!?!?


----------



## daisy052104 (May 25, 2006)

*diamond wrote: *


> ohand FRIENDS ......when will i stop posting stuff here?!?!?


Ikeep thinking of other things myself. I think it means i watch too muchtv...but I cant help it!!


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 24, 2006)

bump bump bump bump gotta bump it up lol!!! let me see my fav's:
*
XFiles
Thats So Raven
*.........................................

CSI (not miami)
Every Body Loves Raymond
*Family Guy
Futurama
South oark
full house to DA MAX*!


_*things in bold all the shows i really watch the most)_


----------



## Youngshin (Aug 24, 2006)

its ALL about 

*LATE NIGHT WITH CONAN O' BRIENNNNNN

*oh, and *HOUSE.

*but mostly conan. he's kinda cute, dont you think?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh no, it's all about CSI and CSI: Miami as well as House and Animal Cops!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 24, 2006)

Aw I watch animal cops! And Houston Rescue, on animal planet


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 24, 2006)

Okay, adding to my original list...

I do love to watch House! LOL...my sister told me about it and I finally caught an episode; now I'm hooked. 

Also used to love watching Mad About You when it was on several years ago (Murray was my favorite character ).

And I really got hooked on Lost as well. Only...I'm a season behindeveryone else! I rented and watched the entire first season, and havebeen waiting for the second season to come out so I can watch that. Itmust be coming out soon, since the 3rd season is about to air (Ithink?). 

Oh, and one more show that I recently began to catch in reruns...Sex And The City...


----------



## lalena2148 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have many fav shows:

Family Guy
Simpsons
Big Brother
America's Next Top Model (and I still dont know why...I really don't like Tyra Banks)
Supernatural
So You Think You Can Dance? (which is was on this year and they are all now on tour...but I'm not going to see it)
Amazing Race
General Hospital
House
Bones
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
Robot Chicken
American Dad
Desperate Housewives
Hell's Kitchen
ER
Grey's Anatomy

Shows I used to watch but don't (or can't due to the fact they aren't on):
The Young Riders
The X-Files (ONLY W/ MULDER)
Chicago Hope
Melrose Place
Beverly Hills 90210


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I'm a season behind everyone else!



My sister-inlaw does that.
She buys the series*24* inDVD and spends thenext three days and nights watchingit. 
She can't stand waiting each week to see a new episode.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 25, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm aseason behind everyone else!
> ...


Hah, Neil and I do that too - I could never watch it week by week.

My current favorites are

Grey's Anatomy - I live for Sunday nights (now Thursdays!!!)
Dead Like Me - I've seen every episode of the 2seasons. I love that show, why did they have tocancel it. *sob*
Alias - I only watched it on DVD season by season
Lost - I've only seen season 1 and am patiently waiting for Season 2 to come out on DVD.

I don't watch a lot of TV when it's actually on, but I'm big on TV shows on DVD. I need TVO I think.

___________
Nadia


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't really watch a lot of series on TV. Igenerally wait until they come out on DVD. I especially love the DVDsets of the shows that aren't on TV anymore. I do watch NASCAR racesreligously on the weekends, though.

My favorite shows: 

NASCAR racing

NHL hockey (StL Blues)

Gilmore Girls

One Tree Hill

Dead Zone

Lost



Shows that aren't on anymore:

Tour of Duty

Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Dawson's Creek

Roswell

M*A*S*H*

Are You Being Served?

Chef!

Sliders

Dr. Quinn - Medicine Woman


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 5, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Oh, and one more show that I recently began to catch inreruns...Sex And The City...


I caught this one after the series ended as well, and now I own them all. I am addicted.

And, the Colbert Report! He is sooooo cute and hilarious!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 5, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> My current favorites are
> 
> Grey's Anatomy - I live for Sunday nights (now Thursdays!!!)


I love Grey's Anatomy, too. I can't believe Dennydied! I loved that character and the relationship between himand Izzie. 

Alex kind of redeemed himself when he went in and scooped up Izzie andgot her out of there. That was a really touchingscene.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 5, 2006)

Hollyoaks, X Factor, Crimewatch (for some weird reason), Diagnosis Murder


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 5, 2006)

I watch Oprah and Dr. Phil every day (well I record them and watch in the evenings)

I record Lucky Louie (HBO), Weeds (Showtime), Windfall, Lost, House,Nip/Tuck (F/X), and Hell's Kitchen on my DVR so I never missthem. 

I also love the animal planet cops shows and law and order (svi is my favorite).

Yeahhhhhh I watch too much but my computer is right beside the tv and in the living room so I hang out in here a lot


----------



## Michaela (Sep 5, 2006)

I like most of the shows on animal planet, somesoaps like neighbours and coronation street and eastenders, Ilikedeal or no deal, desperate housewives and lost. That'sall I can think of right now. I actually don't watch tv that much coz Inever get a chance with a big family and now I'm getting loads ofhomework too!:X


----------

